

Review of GPS assisted quadcopter drone, with crash - astigsen
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2014/06/flying-and-crashing-a-1300-quadcopter-drone/

======
astigsen
This would be awesome if mounted with a double camera and using Oculus Rift
for the display. Probably the closest you could get to being able to fly :-)

